
Show HN: If a Tree Falls in the Forest, an indie horror game written in Clojure - mysterymachine
http://sisyphus.rocks/if-a-tree-falls-in-the-forest
======
krapp
Given that this is Clojure scripting in a Unity3D game, the HN crowd might be
more interested in the code than the actual gameplay.

Also, a screenshot or gameplay video and listing minimum system resources
would be nice for those who don't want to commit to downloading a binary and
running it just to see what happens. On the lowest possible graphics setting
it seems to use far more RAM and memory than a simple 3D game like this
should. I don't have an ancient system by any means but it completely froze
Windows the first time I opened it.

